# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αχάτες Κοκκίνου μωσαϊκού (απορίες)

## DScythe

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό αυτό το πουλί (αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό και αχάτης τοπαζιο κόκκινο μωσαικο). Είμαι στα πρόθυρα αγοράς ενός ζευγαριού. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά αυτόν τον καιρό που το σκέφτομαι, απλά τα περισσότερα από αυτά που διάβασα είναι πολύ γενικά. Αυτά που θέλω να μάθω είναι το βασικότερο τι πρέπει να προσέχω στα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά για να μην πιαστώ κορόιδο. Οι επόμενες απορίες μου είναι οι εξης. Τι πρέπει να προσέξω όσον αφορά την υγεία των πουλιών. Σε τι είναι ευαίσθητα. Τι μίγμα σπόρων θα πρέπει να τους δίνω. Και γενικά πράγματα που θα βοηθήσουν με την υγεία τους το βάψιμο τους κλπ. Αυτά μου έρχονται στο μυαλό για αρχη, όλες οι γνώμες δεκτες. Να αναφέρω ότι οι τιμές που έχω βρει για ζευγάρια του 17 και 18 είναι στα 45-50€. Και αν έχει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιον από το φόρουμ που να ασχολείται με την εκτροφή αυτών των πουλιών. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## VasilisM

Καλησπέρα! Το καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις από κάποιον που ανήκει σε σύλλογο και τα εκτρέφει. Αν θες να ασχοληθείς στα πλαίσια διαγωνισμών θα πρέπει να διαλέξεις γραμμή που σε ενδιαφέρει (T1 ή t2). Ο Βασίλης ο Xxx του φόρουμ ασχολείται με αυτά. Αν θες πες από πού είσαι να σε κατευθύνω.

----------


## VasilisM

Ένα βασικό που πρέπει να δεις είναι ότι οι αχάτες δεν πρέπει να έχουν μαύρα πόδια ή ράμφος. Σχετικά με το βάψιμο υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα στο φόρουμ να διαβάσεις.

----------


## DScythe

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο τομέας του διαγωνισμού ή ότι έχει να κάνει με αυτά. Θέλω ένα ζευγάρι γιατί μου αρέσουν σαν πουλιά. Είμαι από Πιερία. Στο ράμφος τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω;

----------


## VasilisM

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο τομέας του διαγωνισμού ή ότι έχει να κάνει με αυτά. Θέλω ένα ζευγάρι γιατί μου αρέσουν σαν πουλιά. Είμαι από Πιερία. Στο ράμφος τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω;


Να μην έχει μελανίνη.

----------


## gianniskilkis

john  στην Κατερίνη έχετε σύλλογο και υπάρχουν πολλά πουλιά . Δες και εκεί  http://www.canaryland.gr/

----------


## DScythe

Ούτε καν το ήξερα. Μπήκα στην σελίδα, στο φόρουμ μου βγάζει ερρορ και στις αγγελίες δεν εμφανίζει κατι

----------


## DScythe

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, τελικά βρήκα το ζευγάρι που έψαχνα και τα έχω πάρει εδώ και μερικές ημερες, μαζί τους μπηκε στην  οικογένεια και ενα ζευγάρι καρποντακοι Μεξικού

----------

